# Dexter



## HeyStellaMae (Aug 20, 2012)

A few weeks ago I rescued this little guy who was living at a gas station in my home town. He was covered in fleas and his eyes were matted shut. After a few baths, a flea treatment, nail clipping and a haircut, this little guy has won over not only my heart, but my fiance, Corey's as well. He has become our little man and fits in great with our other dogs and our cat, Roxie, who has a few pounds on him. He is tiny, 6.5 lbs, but we're hoping to fatten him up a bit as you can tell he is a bit too thin. We are fairly certain that he is a Maltese but we would love to hear what some more experienced Malty lovers think  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

From looking at your picture in your profile, he looks like a Maltese to me, and a very cute one!! Thank you rescuing Dexter, he'll love you forever !!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to SM Stella!! This is a great site! Thank you for rescuing Dexter! It is wonderful he found a nice home and that everyone gets along! And I love his name! Seeing him in the picture on your profile he definitely looks like a Maltese! We would to see more pics of the sweet boy!!


----------



## HeyStellaMae (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures of the little guy, from the day I brought him home to now  

The first two are before I even got him home. He was so badly infested with fleas, poor guy. 
There is also one of all my babies together.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow Stella!! Great job!! It is just so wonderful that you found him and decided to keep him. One lucky guy!!  And I just love him with your other doggies!! So sweet!! :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd definitely say maltese! How he ended up dumped is beyond me. Maybe from a puppy mill? I met a gal the other day who adopted a teeny tiny 5 lb female maltese that had been found abandoned on Fort Worth, they are fairly certain she was a puppy mill breeder based on her behavior and condition. Makes me sad. I'm so glad you found him! He's a lucky boy, and you are a lucky girl!!! He's ADORABLE!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM!! Dexter is very cute as are all your furbabies. He definately looks like he is full Maltese. How lucky is he to have you adopt him. He will love you forever!! Hope you stick around there is lots of info here! :chili:


----------



## HeyStellaMae (Aug 20, 2012)

Steve, he might have been from a puppy mill. He is very sweet but he doesn't like making eye contact for very long. He doesn't seem really afraid of people so I don't suspect abuse. A bit of him is still broken inside from being alone. The gas attendants say he was there for about a month. I would be depressed too if I lost my family and was sleeping behind a dumpster. Another theory we have is that he may have been traveling with his family and gotten lost at the station. Either way, he has a home with us. Thank you everyone for making Dexter and I feel at home here at SM :ThankYou:





StevieB said:


> I'd definitely say maltese! How he ended up dumped is beyond me. Maybe from a puppy mill? I met a gal the other day who adopted a teeny tiny 5 lb female maltese that had been found abandoned on Fort Worth, they are fairly certain she was a puppy mill breeder based on her behavior and condition. Makes me sad. I'm so glad you found him! He's a lucky boy, and you are a lucky girl!!! He's ADORABLE!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

HeyStellaMae said:


> Steve, he might have been from a puppy mill. He is very sweet but he doesn't like making eye contact for very long. He doesn't seem really afraid of people so I don't suspect abuse. A bit of him is still broken inside from being alone. The gas attendants say he was there for about a month. I would be depressed too if I lost my family and was sleeping behind a dumpster. Another theory we have is that he may have been traveling with his family and gotten lost at the station. Either way, he has a home with us. Thank you everyone for making Dexter and I feel at home here at SM :ThankYou:


All in all he sounds and looks pretty well adjusted and will probably come around once he feels 100% secure that this is it, he isn't going anywhere and is there to stay forever. Someone may have also been passing through and dumped him. It is so sad but it happens.  The main thing is he has a home and a new family!! :heart:


----------



## HeyStellaMae (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree  Whatever his life was like before he came into our home doesn't concern me. He is happy here and adjusting quite well. I can't wait until there is no more sadness is his little face. Everyday he becomes more and more playful. 




lmillette said:


> All in all he sounds and looks pretty well adjusted and will probably come around once he feels 100% secure that this is it, he isn't going anywhere and is there to stay forever. Someone may have also been passing through and dumped him. It is so sad but it happens.  The main thing is he has a home and a new family!! :heart:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome, Stella! Dexter is a doll - thank you for saving him. He looks right at home with you!


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

What a lucky little guy that you and your fiancé came along and are going to give him a real home. Bless you both!

I'd make sure you take him to a vet to see if he's got anything going on like heart worm disease or something he could pass to your other pets. If he was never loved and cared for and was a toss away, he probably never got vaccinated or had preventative. My husband and I rescued and fostered a little dog like this some years back and two days in, we had a house full of very sick dogs (we had two other dogs at the time) and were back and forth to the Vet needing IV fluids and cleaning up vomit and diarrhea and doing laundry like we were running an infirmary. Everyone recovered, but it was pretty scary thinking I could've lost one of them. We found the poor dog the night before Thanksgiving, so we thought we'd take it to the vet that next Monday since everything "seemed" okay - didn't work out that way. Better to be safe than sorry. 

You've done a wonderful thing for this little guy and I wish you all the best.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Awe he reminds me of my Lucky!! We found he roaming the streets as well but now he is a happy dog just like yours.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

HeyStellaMae said:


> I agree  Whatever his life was like before he came into our home doesn't concern me. He is happy here and adjusting quite well. I can't wait until there is no more sadness is his little face. Everyday he becomes more and more playful.


My little boy is also a rescue. He was so quiet and reserved when we first got him. All he did was sit around and watch me. Didn't play or make a peep! But day by day he came out of his shell and now he's so fun and playful - and he barks!! He used to struggle with separation anxiety but he's pretty much over that too. It's been fun to see the transformation! I can't wait to learn more about the Dex Man B)


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Bless your heart for opening it to a little one needing a home! He is adorable!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Dexter is a cutie...thank you for giving him a loving home. I am sure he in turn will 
reciprocate by giving you years of joy and love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a beautiful fluff family,I have 4 Malts and a Cocker spaniel, they make such a nice compliment to each other..

He was one lucky little dude! Sad that the station attendants left him there for a month,I just don't get that. How can they watch him do downhill like that and not do anything?
He was meant to be yours....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, maybe the attendant thought he would be collected by his owners???? I don't know. At least someone fed him. It is truly heartbreaking what happens to these little, innocent, loving waifs. Oh Weh! God have mercy!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Adorable little dog. Poor thing being along all that time--don't worry, he'll perk up soon. We thought Lucy was quiet and not very active at first after we rescued her. Man oh man--was that ever wrong. I LOVE that photo where he's on top of the sofa with the other dog--like he's saying "Yup, that's right. I live here too now."  So sweet.


----------

